# Last American Red Snapper trip of the season



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Last American Red Snapper trip of the season

For many who love to fish offshore June is a very special month. The long wait is over; American Red Snapper season is here.June, 4, 2019Will the last trip of the season be as good as the first?Join us on the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll as we find out together:Captain Dylan Hubbard welcomes us:We are out of here:Are you man/woman enough?Captain Bryon Holland collects for the jackpot. Serious $$$ to be won:Talk about serious... When it comes to fishing Will is as serious as it gets. When Will talks... We listen!When Tammy cooks... We eat!After a great meal, and a long rest, let the fights begin:An early morning breakfast is hard to beat:Saturday morning is American Red Snapper time:Like to fish? Like to eat? These overnight trips offer the best of both. In addition, the socializing is fantastic. By trips end they are* no strangers. Everyone has a story, a very interesting story, to tell.Miss Michelle Coleman is vice president of Tampa's Lowry Park:Can this lady...This real lady... Fish?You had better believe it:The American Reds are on fire:Talk about fire... Tammy has that grill fired-up. These aren't just burgers; these are Tammy Burgers:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is turning into a very good catch: Tammy makes sure we have plenty of ice-cold drinks:Will and Jason are a very strong team. Talking about a real team-player, Michelle just joined one of the best teams going, the Hubbard's Regulars Club. Looks like we will be seeing a lot of this lady:Michelle's Dad is also a member of the Regulars Club. Like Father; like Daughter!Glad to see the Mangrove Snapper bite is on-going:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Add Red Grouper and this is turning into a real Florida catch to remember:We are fished-out tired, fish-catching dirty, and ever so hungry.A hot shower:'Ever so hungry?' Not for long! Tammy has had a huge pork roast in the oven for hours. Served over yellow rice and topped with black beans, this puts a new meaning to the word, 'FANTASTIC!'Talk about quality time...Back at the dock. Michelle is one happy girl:'Will the last trip of the season be as good as the first?'* What do you think?Talk about happy? How about coming home in the money!Take that picture. This is a trip never to be forgotten:Check out the on the water fish catching video of our trip:






This is our Florida, this is the Fishing Capital of the World. There is always fish to be caught 24/7 twelve months out of the year. As one season closes another opens.August of 2018 was back-breaking time:Don't believer it?* Check out this video:






Ready for the fight of your life?The Florida Fisherman ll record Amberjack hit the scales at 110 pounds.The IGFA world record, 125.8 pounds, was caught by Mr. Don Wheeler aboard the charter boat Lovin' Life while fishing in an area of the Gulf known as Horseshoes Rigs. Mr. Wheeler's bait of choice was a fresh 8 pound Spanish Mackerel. After a 30 minute fight on very heavy tackle the Greater Amberjack came to the surface where two gaffs were needed to pull the monster on board.August 2019 is back-breaking time.Ready for the fight of your life? The time is now!Bob HarbisonFlorida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice trip as usual!!! I snore so loud I am afraid I would get thrown overboard!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Accountability!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor sharing our Florida with you.
"I snore so loud I am afraid I would get thrown overboard!"

I know the situation may be next to impossible. Some how, some way... We will survive!



Accountability!!! A must have if ever we are to have realistic seasons & possession limits.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice trip as usual!!! I snore so loud I am afraid I would get thrown overboard!


The hum of those cat motors will drown out a loud snore. I sleep like a baby riding on a boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> The hum of those cat motors will drown out a loud snore. I sleep like a baby riding on a boat.



Ahhhh, you saved me!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

First a hot shower, followed by a great meal...


And then:

"The hum of those cat motors will drown out a loud snore. 



Tell me about it. My bunk is immediately above the hatch leading to those 2 massive Cats. 

"I sleep like a baby riding on a boat." Me too!

"Ahhhh, you saved me!!!" Fantastic! Will be an honor to welcome you to the Florida Fisherman ll.


----------

